
What is one awesome online course that every HN reader should take? - justanotheratom
I have some off days coming up. Looking for something fun ;)
======
meritt
Machine Learning by Andrew Ng (Stanford)

[https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning)

------
roshan_arhsim
Learning how to learn

[https://www.coursera.org/learn/learning-how-to-
learn](https://www.coursera.org/learn/learning-how-to-learn)

